# Wmbg Busch Gardens / Water Country USA Coupons



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2012)

McDonald's in the Newport News, Hampton, Williamsburg,VA, Norfolk SMA area have $10.00 discount tickets for these two (2) amusement parks.

Up to six person can use this discount ticket.  That sixty ($60.00) for a family of six (6).

It is only 103 degrees in Williamsburg, VA now.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 29, 2012)

And I can't think of a better place to cool down than WCUSA!  Wear a hat and bring plenty of sunscreen.  Thanks for the good tip on discount tickets.  We already bought ours online :annoyed:


----------



## javabean (Jul 1, 2012)

*Busch Gardens discount*

Just got to W'Burg. Food Lion grocery store has a discount code for BG.
Go to Busch Gardens online and enter BGWFOODLION in the promo code to receive $12.00 off single day admission. Enjoy.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 3, 2012)

McDonalds had paper coupons,  and cut out coupons on their bags and also their large drink cups.


----------



## spencersmama (Jul 3, 2012)

nightnurse613 said:


> And I can't think of a better place to cool down than WCUSA!  Wear a hat and bring plenty of sunscreen.  Thanks for the good tip on discount tickets.  We already bought ours online :annoyed:



I looked and thought they had better prices online (for what I would use) than the coupons off one day tickets. They have a splash pass for Water Country.  You pay a one day admission ($38, I think) and you can go back for the entire summer for free.  I am only here for a week, but enjoy going for a few hours at a time on multiple days as apposed to one entire day.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 4, 2012)

I think the single day (or season pass) is $48 and you can't use the $10 coupon on the pass. Of course, the pass doesn't cover parking ($13 per day) so going a couple of times a week gets expensive unless you can do the free drop off/pick up!


----------



## javabean (Jul 6, 2012)

We just came across a different coupon. Enter BGWFL in the promo code. Chamges the online price of $66.00 pp for a single day pass to $46.00 pp. We used it and it worked just fine.
It is really, really hot here this week.


----------

